
Unix: Making Computers Easier to Use (1982) - qqii
https://youtu.be/XvDZLjaCJuw
======
qqii
I thought it was quite interesting to find a historical archive of the
original creators talking about Unix. It's such a pure presentation of Unix's
philosophy - pipes, files and small programs.

AT&T's other archived videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDB8B8220DEE96FD9](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDB8B8220DEE96FD9)

